# Prepping a wood frame for stone veneer?



## TaskBoy (Oct 16, 2008)

I need to wrap ext. plywood that's over 4- 4x4s frame with Jumbotex and wire for applying stone veneer. The dims. of the column are 2 x 2 x 4 feet high. I assume I use galvanized staples to attach the Jumbotex moisture barrier...two layers of it overall with the top piece overlapping onto the verticals below... I then wrap the wire around it all? How is the wire attached to the ply/moisture barrier base? There will be a cast-in-place concrete cap over the column. The latter has four 4x4s coming up thru it..each post needing to be flashed in some fashion, right?


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello TaskBoy:
It looks like you have a good plan going there. I would nail the wire with roofing nails or, if the heads are not large enough to keep from pulling through the wire, you could use a roofing nail with attached washer.
I would probably put a cap of aluminum on each post.
Glenn


----------



## spaz2965 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Taskboy:

 Souds like you are in the right direction, you will also skim coat your wire before aplying your stone veneer. Roofing nails work great you only have to catch the top part of the wire but nail good, never to many nails.

 Joe


----------

